# can make an foreman es an s??



## CreepinDEEP

I have an 06 foreman 500 es that I would love to make a foot shift only. Any kits or ideas?
I love manual security lol......dang electronics....more to tear up. Thanks


----------



## narfbrain

yep just make yourself a foot lever weld it to i believe its a 12mm socket that fits over the manual shift backup on the side of the trans drill a hole through the socket and the manual shift backup throw a cotter pin through to make it removable.......or just give it a tack if your not worried about it......i assume its because it keeps locking in gear flashing the gear your in and wont let you shift until you shut it off and turn it back on? if so that is very common happened to mine all the time found out it was the throttle positioning sensor on the side of the carb  i know its kinda screwy but........i never bothered with the sensor .......i actually designed a suicide shift mechanism for it but never got around to putting it on.........i just got a brute instead


----------



## joemel

Ive always wondered if i could make a "S" a "ES" I could give the foreman to the wife and get me something bigger


----------



## Polaris425

Maybe ya'll could just swap parts.


----------



## joemel

Lmao if he was closer I just wonder about the wireing harness really


----------



## narfbrain

ya unfortunatly the manual shift has a splined shifter shaft and the es has as i say think its a 12mm 6 point end to it so you can make something to go onto it but cant just take the manual lever.......dont make any sense but thats how the do it....would have been easier to use the same parts on the shifter shaft since the es doesnt work off of it......then if you decided to just put the manual lever on slide it on throw a bolt through it and go without using the es.....and there is always the manual shift lever under the seat next to the tool kit to put on it too if you need it to get out of the bush pain in the @#$ but it works.....


----------



## narfbrain

CreepinDEEP said:


> I have an 06 foreman 500 es that I would love to make a foot shift only. Any kits or ideas?
> I love manual security lol......dang electronics....more to tear up. Thanks


hey just wondering if you had rigged something for your manual shift yet? i did have one more idea there too by looking at it you could just drill and tap a hole in the end of the shifter shaft make your shift lever weld it to the socket put it on put the 1/4" bolt through the socket with a washer and its completly removable at any time and easier to do.....just another idea for you.......


----------

